# Zellauffüllung nur für eine Zelle ?



## C4T (2. Juli 2003)

Hi,

kann man eigentlich auch einzelne Zellen in einer Tabelle mit der Zellauffüllungsoption versehen ?
Habe eine Tabelle mit 2 Spalten und 2 Zeilen. Oben links ist ein Bild und in den anderen 3 Zellen ist Text. Diese Zellen haben auch eine andere Hintergrundfarbe. Jetzt hängt der ganze Text aber Komplett am Rand.
Mein Problem ist, dass ich eben nur eine Zellauffüllung auf diesen 3 Textzellen will.
Muss ich jetzt in jeder Zelle jeweils eine neue Tabelle einfügen und diese dann mit der Zellauffüllung versehn ?
Gibts da noch andere Möglichkeiten, vielleicht mit CSS oder so ?

Gruß
C4T


----------



## Fabian H (2. Juli 2003)

WTF is bitte ne Zellauffüllungsoption?


----------



## C4T (2. Juli 2003)

Cellpadding


----------



## Tim C. (2. Juli 2003)

```
<td style="padding-left: 4px; padding-top: 4px; padding-right: 4px; padding-bottom: 4px;">
```
Oder mit verkürzter Schreibweise

```
<td style="padding: 4 4 4 4;">
```


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (2. Juli 2003)

Oder noch kürzer


```
<td style="padding:4px;">
```

bye


----------



## C4T (2. Juli 2003)

Cool.
Danke an alle.
Ich nehm dann mal die kurze Version von crono  

C4T


----------

